# SIMS Vs FJMC? And Dress Code?



## ar2013 (Feb 20, 2013)

Which medical college is better? And do they have any dress code? Can girls wear jeans and long t-shirts? What about their environment?
I've heard that if a girl wears jeans in Pakistan, people consider her blunt and sluttish, is it true? I don't wanna ruin my reputation at college because I'm gonna stay there for 5 years.


----------



## Emma101 (Nov 20, 2012)

If u dont mind me asking...wat was ur aggregate??


----------



## ar2013 (Feb 20, 2013)

It's 88% Alhumdulillah


----------



## Emma101 (Nov 20, 2012)

So did u apply for ptap as well??


----------



## ar2013 (Feb 20, 2013)

No, just open merit. Haven't given sat 2 What's your aggregate?


----------



## Emma101 (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh so u didnt get in on the sfs seat?


----------



## ar2013 (Feb 20, 2013)

Did I mention that I have applied for those seats? I didn't. Just applied on open merit because I haven't given SAT 2. I hope it's clear for you now. I'm not a foreigner but an overseas Pakistani and those seats are probably for foreigners and to apply on those seats, I was supposed to pass my HSSC exams from the country I'm claiming to be a citizen of.


----------



## Emma101 (Nov 20, 2012)

lol okay...calm down. I was jst a little confused


----------



## ar2013 (Feb 20, 2013)

By the way, you didn't answer my question :>

- - - Updated - - -

And didn't tell your aggregate either. Have you given any interview? Of private medical colleges? If yes, then what did they ask you?


----------



## izzamughal (Jul 20, 2013)

I've heard that FJMC has a really, um, congested environment. And SIMS is pretty good but that's coming from someone who just graduated from SIMS. I was pretty much in the same dilemma as you, but I put SIMS first in my preference list. 
And as far as wearing jeans is considered, it's pretty common in Lahore now, though I wouldn't know of how it's taken in medical colleges. But lots of girls wear jeans with long shirts, that's what I saw in UET. And it's a completely male dominated university.


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

ar2013 said:


> By the way, you didn't answer my question :>
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> And didn't tell your aggregate either. Have you given any interview? Of private medical colleges? If yes, then what did they ask you?


I don't know where you're living overseas but if you talk like to a person face to face you're definitely not getting any useful responses back. Try being less passive aggressive and condescending and clueless about this process and then maybe someone will think about helping you out..also instead of looking for people to give you all the information on a silver platter why don't you go and look it up? These questions or something similar has probably been asked before..


----------



## ar2013 (Feb 20, 2013)

@yoyahyo
I wasn't being aggressive at all but yeah, the person who kept asking me about sfs and ptap, got on my nerves. And for your information, I did google it and searched this forum but couldn't find any useful information. That's why I decided to put up a question about it. I, personally think, you should mind your own business and I really didn't ask you to give me some kinda advice on my behaviour. And I would like to make it obvious to you that I'm just here to clear my queries and not to argue with you. Now *peace*.


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

LOL....I ll let you think you are some big shot with the *peace* you just pulled out on me. I remember when I was 13..but yeah for the sake of carrying out an argument with an ignorant fool (see your question if you're wondering how you qualify for that), I ll just say this

All you need to do is not be rude to people and you won't be asking other people to get involved. When you lash out at people on a public forum, you sort of make it other peoples business or give them the ability to get involved so if you dont want that to happen, DM people or just don't say anything if you want me to mind my business..

btw you probably have never been to pakistan, have you? Especially if you have to ask a stupid question like that. Good luck trying to live in Pakistan... :thumbsup:


----------



## ar2013 (Feb 20, 2013)

I really can't see why the heck you've started bashing me. I was talking to the other person, not you. Even if this a public forum, whilst asnwering a question, one is supposed to be really precise and relevant. 

You're the most ill-mannered person I have ever encountered in my life. Anyway, I have got much more important things to do rather than arguing with a goof. Get a life dude!


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

To answer your question. SIMS would probably suit you better due to it being a co-ed school. No, wearing jeans or tight shirts will not get you branded a slut in the eyes of the normal [read: majority] community. The environment of all medical colleges however, atleast in the government sector, would be over-whelmingly that of Pakistani's from all walks of life, and you may find the college [no matter which you choose] in some form or other of disrepair. The rest is up to you. 

On Yoya's point, Im afraid you did sound arrogant and childish before. Instead of lashing back, realize this is a free-help forum, and try to act based on the knowledge that noone here is being paid to help you, and you should be grateful for any response at all.


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

Yup u should try to smile a little ar2013 and see around people not laughing at u ... they just want to make u happy and try to help dont take it on other side... and your quiz ummm jeans are not banned it depends on u what u like to wear because what u wear is upto u not for others.. i has seen girls wearing jeans with long shirts so dont so worry and fjmd is a little strict about clothes but not all college

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

But people in pakistan due to less education are little minded and looks girls weirdly... kill them all... ;-) people should change their point of view. 

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## ar2013 (Feb 20, 2013)

Well well well, I apologize if I sounded rude to anyone. Didn't mean it that way. I'm just a little short tempered  and thanks for helping.

- - - Updated - - -

I have preferred FJMC over SIMS. Is it possible to get in there with an aggregate of 88%? And if you guys don't mind, would you like to share your aggregate?


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

ar2013 said:


> Well well well, I apologize if I sounded rude to anyone. Didn't mean it that way. I'm just a little short tempered  and thanks for helping.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I have preferred FJMC over SIMS. Is it possible to get in there with an aggregate of 88%? And if you guys don't mind, would you like to share your aggregate?


How sweet you are... nice to meet you dear and i m sure u will get in fjmc InshaAllah... your agregate is enough and may be this year 1 % merit will falll 

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

My agregate is dont ask ;-) its not enough kekekeke ok 76 % 

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Fj's merit is usually lower then SIMS, so you shouldnt be too worried


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

Nobody can answer that I think. The univeristies all say "decent dress code". I've been to FJ, and I've seen a diverse group of girls there. Western and Eastern stuff. So is for SIMS. 
Also the "jeans" debate, lets rise above that, I mean its silly on all levels.


----------



## ar2013 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hopefully, you'll get into some private medical college  @saske khan
And thankyou @zara13 abradabra


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

ar2013 said:


> Hopefully, you'll get into some private medical college  @saske khan
> And thankyou @zara13 abradabra


cheers!


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh, and my aggregates 85.3%  [Only just noticed you asking]


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

ar2013 said:


> Hopefully, you'll get into some private medical college  @saske khan
> And thankyou @zara13 abradabra


Xie xie ar2013.. i m.scared seriously... but be +... i m happy for u.. u have pretty smile

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------

